# Another expat forum!



## HappyasLarry (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi, we have only just joined this forum but it looks very interesting and we are looking forward to joining in. Our friends told us about another expat site they are members of, which we thought about joining but changed out minds after they told us that for no reason whatsoever the chap who runs it, Simon?, banned them for just replying to a question giving a recommendation which someone had asked for and apparently he did this to someone else they know just for saying the wrong thing, they happened to comment that the site was very odd and that they were frightened of saying the wrong thing without getting either their heads snapped off or banned for no reason, although others seem to get away with saying and doing anything, i.e. free advertising etc!

We have recently moved to the area and don't wish to get involved in politics and whether your face fits or not but we heard that your forum is very fair minded and from reading some comments both on here and the other site, it seems that this forum is genuine and is run by people who won't ban you if your face doesn't fit or you aren't in the clique so to speak...hope we are right! 

Thanks everyone and have a good day


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

This is without one of the best forums I've come across!! Everyone on here is friendly and willing to help and give info if they can!


Jo xxx


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Welcome Larry or is it Happy? We´re not a bad bunch on here.


----------



## HappyasLarry (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome very nice of you! Many thanks


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



HappyasLarry said:


> Hi, we have only just joined this forum but it looks very interesting and we are looking forward to joining in. Our friends told us about another expat site they are members of, which we thought about joining but changed out minds after they told us that for no reason whatsoever the chap who runs it, Simon?, banned them for just replying to a question giving a recommendation which someone had asked for and apparently he did this to someone else they know just for saying the wrong thing, they happened to comment that the site was very odd and that they were frightened of saying the wrong thing without getting either their heads snapped off or banned for no reason, although others seem to get away with saying and doing anything, i.e. free advertising etc!
> 
> We have recently moved to the area and don't wish to get involved in politics and whether your face fits or not but we heard that your forum is very fair minded and from reading some comments both on here and the other site, it seems that this forum is genuine and is run by people who won't ban you if your face doesn't fit or you aren't in the clique so to speak...hope we are right!
> 
> ...


----------



## HappyasLarry (Dec 29, 2009)

*forum*

Hi Peter, thanks for the links and we laughed out loud after reading some of it, you obviously have a good sense of humour and perhaps that guy simon needs to get a life as he sounds like he is power mad and only wants his clique around him better just leave him to it folk like that aren't worth bothering about sounds like he has a massive chip on his shoulder....after reading some of your posts on the other site, it seems like you helped a lot of people on that other forum but their loss is obviously our gain and glad we found this great site, looking forward to joing in. By the way does it always rain so much at this time of year?


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Not in the last few years but the previsions for this one is rain in general until mid May. It seems that we will have a very wet winter and spring this year


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Happyaslarry

I am still in Liverpool till i retire in March/ April. I am glad you find we like to have fun here and i am sure you will be glad you found your way. The Moderators are all nice people. The main rule is do not advertise and when in dought ask or Pm a moderator. 

Rain you want to see the UK it has ground to a halt with a bit of snow. 

Peter


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Welcome Larry or is it Happy? We´re not a bad bunch on here.


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
i´m bad real bad!sorry you came to this forum !cause ? you will have to put up with me :eyebrows:welcome/bemvindo to the forum, join in we won't charge you anymore for it


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum, you will find that we are a freindly bunch in here, although there are a couple of excentric members too, which makes it even more fun....but i wont mention any names............:eyebrows:


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Derek

Name and shame 

Excentric now i wonder who you mean. 

Peter the EX 666 man or not EX


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

omostra06 said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum, you will find that we are a freindly bunch in here, although there are a couple of excentric members too, which makes it even more fun....but i wont mention any names............:eyebrows:


come on don't be shy ! name the excentric ones...i´ll have a men to men talk with them


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

fmarks said:


> come on don't be shy ! name the excentric ones...i´ll have a men to men talk with them


Hi Happyaslarry, 
until certain people started a thread about a mens club, this forum was I believe sophisticated, well-meaning, useful and above all one of class. It has now degenerated into one of fun, evil, double entendres and perhaps the best thing that has happened to Portugal!!!! Long may it continue. I haven't had so much fun for ages. We were somewhat worried that our moderator would turf us out, but it seems he is as bad as the rest of us!!!!!!!!! Sorry Omostra! We promise not to drag your forum down too much. 

Signed by fmarks, shoemanpete, silvers, peterfc. All plead guilty now.

Byeeeeeeeeee


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

shoemanpete said:


> Hi Happyaslarry,
> until certain people started a thread about a mens club, this forum was I believe sophisticated, well-meaning, useful and above all one of class. It has now degenerated into one of fun, evil, double entendres and perhaps the best thing that has happened to Portugal!!!! Long may it continue. I haven't had so much fun for ages. We were somewhat worried that our moderator would turf us out, but it seems he is as bad as the rest of us!!!!!!!!! Sorry Omostra! We promise not to drag your forum down too much.
> 
> Signed by fmarks, shoemanpete, silvers, peterfc. All plead guilty now.
> ...


I!M NOT GUILTY.i'm a classy gentlemen i could not agree with you more on how this forum was except you forgot ....BORING,BORING,BORING now its less boring:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Guys

Whatever must Happyaslarry think of us. All this and no Mr Blueskies i am sure the Guinness has maybe got to him. 

Peterfc


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

HappyasLarry said:


> Hi, we have only just joined this forum but it looks very interesting and we are looking forward to joining in. Our friends told us about another expat site they are members of, which we thought about joining but changed out minds after they told us that for no reason whatsoever the chap who runs it, Simon?, banned them for just replying to a question giving a recommendation which someone had asked for and apparently he did this to someone else they know just for saying the wrong thing, they happened to comment that the site was very odd and that they were frightened of saying the wrong thing without getting either their heads snapped off or banned for no reason, although others seem to get away with saying and doing anything, i.e. free advertising etc!
> 
> We have recently moved to the area and don't wish to get involved in politics and whether your face fits or not but we heard that your forum is very fair minded and from reading some comments both on here and the other site, it seems that this forum is genuine and is run by people who won't ban you if your face doesn't fit or you aren't in the clique so to speak...hope we are right!
> 
> Thanks everyone and have a good day


I signed up for that other site first and was never approved- maybe because I'm not in Portugal yet? Found this site and have really enjoyed it so far. Great group of people and by searching, I've found lots of answers to my questions. 

Nice to meet you and :welcome: !


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

thepilotswife said:


> I signed up for that other site first and was never approved- maybe because I'm not in Portugal yet? Found this site and have really enjoyed it so far. Great group of people and by searching, I've found lots of answers to my questions.
> 
> Nice to meet you and :welcome: !


Nice that you found us, we like having a bit of fun i hope that does not put you of.

Peterfc


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

has it become more fun here without Mr Blueskies???

Iam sure he will tell me off for that one....

This is a fun forum thanks to our collection of regular members who all have very strange and crazy sense of humours.... long may it continue....


Although I just had to put my fun Police hat on, in another thread as you boys were starting to get a little too excited......


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Derek

Excited me i am now sixty it's all i have left. I need to little excited you have seen my wife. 

Peterfc The Ex 666 man


----------



## billy007 (Aug 28, 2009)

yes welcom this is a very good site iam still stuck in uk yet but hopefully not for long this site has helped me a lot and you will always get a reply


----------

